# Photo of One of my Two Remaining Colts



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This Customized Single Action Army .357 is one of my Colts:










This gun belonged to my son-in-law who was killed in a car wreck in 1979. My daughter gave the gun to his Dad. Several years later I recognized it in a gun shop and traded a Python for it.

This gun has a Smith & Wesson rear sight, Ruger front sight, Colt 1851 Navy brass backstrap and home made grips.

Bob Wright


----------

